# [FLASH] plugin firefox [résolu]

## nOps34

Salut,

j'ai installé le dernier netscap-flash, mais rien n'apparait dans about:plugins de firefox...

je ne vois pas vraiment comment résoudre le problème

les plugins installés sont:

DivX Browser Plug-In

Google VLC multimedia plugin 1.0

QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7

RealPlayer 9

Windows Media Player Plugin

mplayerplug-in 3.35

Java(TM) Plug-in Blackdown-1.4.2-03

help!   :Exclamation: Last edited by nOps34 on Mon Mar 19, 2007 11:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

T'es en 64bits?

----------

## nOps34

correct!

ça marche toujours pas en 64 bits?

----------

## matlerouge

soit c'est firefox-bin, soit il faut utiliser nspluginwrapper, ca permet de charger des plugins 32bits dans ton firefox 64 bits.

----------

## nOps34

c'est étonnant, pourquoi il y a un ebuild stable 64bits pour le dernier netscape-flash si on peut pas l'intégrer à Firefox?

----------

## matlerouge

je pense que c'est parcequ'il tourne avec firefox-bin sans probleme

----------

## nOps34

ok, je vais tenter les deux, merci pour les infos

----------

## nOps34

j'ai installé avec ndiswrapper, ça marche sauf que le clic gauche  a un problème: entre chaque sélection (clic gauche) il faut faire un clic droit..!

j'ai le dernier update du plugin http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/, si vous avez des idées..

----------

## davidou2a

pas ndiswrapper mais nspluginswrapper

----------

## man in the hill

 *nOps34 wrote:*   

> c'est étonnant, pourquoi il y a un ebuild stable 64bits pour le dernier netscape-flash si on peut pas l'intégrer à Firefox?

 

Parce que l'on peut ! Bon sinon les mainteneurs d'ebuild mettent souvent des informations très intéressantes à la fin de l'installe d'un paquet ... Recompile nspluginwrapper et je crois qu'il dise qu'il faut executer la commande nspluginwrapper -i /chemin/de/la/libflash

----------

## nOps34

mes doigts ont fourché, c'est bien nspluginwrapper que j'ai utilisé..! je vais voir avec la lib de l'ebuild

----------

## kochka

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Parce que l'on peut ! Bon sinon les mainteneurs d'ebuild mettent souvent des informations très intéressantes à la fin de l'installe d'un paquet ... Recompile nspluginwrapper et je crois qu'il dise qu'il faut executer la commande nspluginwrapper -i /chemin/de/la/libflash

 

Normalement l'ebuild fait ca tout seul a la fin de l'emerge pour flash si t'as le packet netscape-flash si je me rappelle bien. En tout cas moi j'ai rien eu a faire, ca a marché direct...

----------

## nykos

et sinon un petit nspluginwrapper -a et il installe tout automatiquement

----------

## nOps34

Ok, merci pour les pistes;

 comme j'avais trop bricolé, j'ai desinstallé nspluginwrapper et netscape-flash puis réinstallé en commençant par flash.

Tout fonctionne, je peux de nouveau casser du pinguin sur yeti sport!  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, si tu installes nspluginwrapper, il détecte les plugins 32 bits et actualise sa liste. Si tu installes un plugin 32 bits par après, il faut faire ce qui est indiqué à la fin de la compilation de nspluginwrapper (merci enotice & Co  :Wink: )

----------

